# 633 csi



## All633csi (11 mo ago)

Selling my 1982 BMW 633 csi. Very clean. 
mall service record kept. No rust inside and out, interior in excellent condition, runs and drives great. Have to see it in person.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Pictures would be great....When I had my '84 533i, kind of wished I had the 633csi....but wasn't a fan of the TRX wheels/tires...


----------

